# tifo



## Malaia

"...e io tifo per te" vuol dire che é diventata una tifosa della persona?


----------



## 0scar

_grito (en apoyo) por tí_


----------



## Malaia

Grazie tante


----------



## IlPetaloCremisi

Bueno, no implica necesariamente gritar....


----------



## yaya.mx

Yo diría "y yo te echo porras" pero no sé si se use en otras partes.. bueno, también depende del contexto..


----------



## CarolMamkny

yaya.mx said:


> Yo diría "y yo te echo porras" pero no sé si se use en otras partes.. bueno, también depende del contexto..


 
Total y completamente de acuerdo con mi amiga YAYA "Hechar porra/hacer porra" es la tradución indicada


----------



## sabrinita85

Yo creo que es "... y yo hincho por ti".


----------



## CarolMamkny

sabrinita85 said:


> Yo creo que es "... y yo hincho por ti".


 
Sabrinita eso suena super extraño... Hinchar significa "inflar"
Entonces esto sería como decir "Yo inflo por ti" 

Si algo se hincha es por que tiene algún problema


----------



## Schenker

Al menos por estos lares "hinchar por alguien" en ese sentido se usa muchísimo.


----------



## CarolMamkny

Schenker said:


> Al menos por estos lares "hinchar por alguien" en ese sentido se usa muchísimo.


 
¿De verdad?.... Es la primera vez que lo escucho así.... Bueno pues pido disculpas . Pero me parece mejor decir "hacer/hechar porra" (solo mi humilde opinión)


----------



## Schenker

"Hechar porras" se usa mucho en México. Acá si alguien usara ese término recibiría muchas burlas.

Saludos.


----------



## yaya.mx

Jeje, entonces evitaré usarla fuera de México.. Pero creo que también "hinchar" por acá arrancaría un par de carcajadas..


----------



## xeneize

En Argentina es *hinchar* por alguien (italiano: _tifare per qualcuno_, lo que hacen los fanáticos del deporte) sin dudas, y en España quizás también, pero no estoy seguro (sí se dice _*un hincha*_, como por decir un _aficionado_, en ambos países).
_Echar porras_, Carol, ni en un lado ni en el otro! Jaja 
Como mucho, le vas a _*echar perros*_ a alguien que te _*hinche*_ demasiado...
Así que, en Argentina (y Chile, y Uruguay, etc.) sería _hincho_ (o _grito_) _por vos_.
En México y Colombia, ya lo vimos, es otra cosa


----------



## CarolMamkny

xeneize said:


> _Echar porras_, Carol, ni en un lado ni en el otro! Jaja
> Como mucho, le vas a _*echar perros*_ a alguien que te _*hinche*_ demasiado...
> Así que, en Argentina (y Chile, y Uruguay, etc.) sería _hincho_ (o _grito_) _por vos_.
> En México y Colombia, ya lo vimos, es otra cosa


 
Ahhh ... Enserio que también se dice "hechar porras" Nico!
Y pues lo de "hincha" se que significa "fanatico" pero si por estos lares dices "Yo hincho por ti" se van a morir de la risa .... Entonces yo digo Sabrinita: Mira para que publico va el texto para que NO haya errores de entendimiento. 

¡Y pues sí! hecho lo perros bastante, sobretodo cuando estoy en La Sicilia


----------



## 0scar

xeneize said:


> En Argentina es *hinchar* por alguien (italiano: _tifare per qualcuno_, lo que hacen los fanáticos del deporte) sin dudas, y en España quizás también, pero no estoy seguro (sí se dice _*un hincha*_, como por decir un _aficionado_, en ambos países).
> _Echar porras_, Carol, ni en un lado ni en el otro! Jaja
> Como mucho, le vas a _*echar perros*_ a alguien que te _*hinche*_ demasiado...
> Así que, en Argentina (y Chile, y Uruguay, etc.) sería _hincho_ (o _grito_) _por vos_.
> En México y Colombia, ya lo vimos, es otra cosa



En argentina se usa _hinchar e hincha (de fútbol), _o _alentar, _cuando se quiere ser un poco más refinado.
En otro contexto_ hinchar_ también significa _molestar_, _ser pesado_, romper _las pelot..._ 

_Gritar en (apoyo)_ lo usé yo para que lo entiendan todos, sin importar donde vivan. Podria haber usado _alentar (en un estadio)_ también.


----------



## CarolMamkny

0scar said:


> En argentina se usa _hinchar e hincha (de fútbol), _o _alentar, _cuando se quiere ser un poco más refinado.
> En otro contexto_ hinchar_ también significa _molestar_, _ser pesado_, romper _las pelot..._
> 
> _Gritar en (apoyo)_ lo usé yo para que lo entiendan todos, sin importar donde vivan. Podria haber usado _alentar (en un estadio)_ también.


 
¡Hola Oscar! 

¿Qué tal si lo dejamos así?

*Yo te apoyo*

Creo que eso se entiende en todo lugar y no habrá ningún malentendido


----------



## sabrinita85

CarolMamkny said:


> ¡Hola Oscar!
> 
> ¿Qué tal si lo dejamos así?
> 
> *Yo te apoyo*
> 
> Creo que eso se entiende en todo lugar y no habrá ningún malentendido


El hecho es que en italiano ya existe "ti appoggio" y no tiene la misma carga de intensidad que "tifo per te".


----------



## 0scar

CarolMamkny said:


> ¡Hola Oscar!
> 
> ¿Qué tal si lo dejamos así?
> 
> *Yo te apoyo*
> 
> Creo que eso se entiende en todo lugar y no habrá ningún malentendido



_No estoy seguro*, tifo* i_mplica algo más, *te apoyo* puede decirse en voz bajita y en un contexto muy diferente al de los tifosi. Quizás serviria *soy tu fanático.*


----------



## CarolMamkny

0scar said:


> _No estoy seguro*, tifo* i_mplica algo más, *te apoyo* puede decirse en voz bajita y en un contexto muy diferente al de los tifosi. Quizás serviria *soy tu fanático.*


 
Ummmm....Creo que sería más facíl si tuvieramos más contexto. Aunque me gusta lo de "Soy tu fanático".


----------



## sabrinita85

0scar said:


> _No estoy seguro*, tifo* i_mplica algo más, *te apoyo* puede decirse en voz bajita y en un contexto muy diferente al de los tifosi.


Exactamente.


----------



## sabrinita85

CarolMamkny said:


> Ummmm....Creo que sería más facíl si tuvieramos más contexto. Aunque me gusta lo de "*Soy tu fanático*".


_Soy tu fanatico_ no puede traducir la expresión inicial, porque significa "sono  tuo fan".


----------



## CarolMamkny

Según la RAE:

*1.Hinchar*: Arg y Urg, Apoyar con entusiasmo a un equipo deportivo
*2. (Hacer)Porra*: El Sal y Mex, Grupo de partidarios que en actos públicos apoyan ruidosamente a los suyos y rechazan a los contrarios
*3. (Hacer) Barra*: Am. Hinchada. Arg, Bol, Col, C. Rica, Par y Urg, Conjunto de seguidores de un partido politico/ equipo deportivo.

Y la lista sigue...

Ninguna de las opciones que hemos dado son erróneas. Esa es la belleza de nuestro idioma .


----------



## sabrinita85

Bajo _hincha _se lee:

*hincha *

f. col. Odio, enemistad:
te tiene hincha por tu dinero.
 com. *Partidario entusiasta de alguien, en especial de un equipo deportivo*:
es hincha del Rayo Vallecano desde pequeñito.
Aquí está... ya lo hemos encontrado. Nuestra amiga Malaia es española y en castellano se dice "ser hincha de X".
Opino que _hincha _es la palabra que buscamos porque también en italiano "tifoso" se usa más bien para los equipos deportistas pero por extensión se usa también para las personas.


----------



## freakit

¿Y si dijera "tengo por tì"?
No eh?


----------



## CarolMamkny

freakit said:


> ¿Y si dijera "tengo por tì"?
> No eh?


 
¿Tengo qué freakit?


----------



## CarolMamkny

sabrinita85 said:


> Bajo _hincha _se lee:
> 
> *hincha *
> Malaia es española y en castellano se dice "ser hincha de X".
> Opino que _hincha _es la palabra que buscamos porque también en italiano "tifoso" se usa más bien para los equipos deportistas pero por extensión se usa también para las personas.


 
O.K perfecto sabrinita me habeís convencido ... ¿Entonces cómo quedaría la oración completa en castellano?


----------



## sabrinita85

Creo que: "y yo soy hincha de ti".

Pero claro, esto en España. En Colombia supongo que no signifique nada, no sé, luego cada país debería adaptarlo a su habla.


----------



## CarolMamkny

sabrinita85 said:


> Creo que: "y yo soy hincha de ti".
> 
> Pero claro, esto en España. En Colombia supongo que no signifique nada, no sé, luego cada país debería adaptarlo a su habla.


 
¡¡ Noooooooo!!! Si es que más claro ni el agua. ¡¡Esta es!! Yo creo que cualquier persona que hable castellano la va a entender. Estupendo trabajo Sabrinita 

Esperemos que le sirva esta opción al interesado


----------



## Schenker

sabrinita85 said:


> Bajo _hincha _se lee:
> 
> *hincha *
> 
> f. col. Odio, enemistad:
> te tiene hincha por tu dinero.
> com. *Partidario entusiasta de alguien, en especial de un equipo deportivo*:
> es hincha del Rayo Vallecano desde pequeñito.
> Aquí está... ya lo hemos encontrado. Nuestra amiga Malaia es española y en castellano se dice "ser hincha de X".
> Opino que _hincha _es la palabra que buscamos porque también en italiano "tifoso" se usa más bien para los equipos deporti*vos* pero por extensión se usa también para las personas.


 
Una pequeña corrección



sabrinita85 said:


> Creo que: "y yo soy hincha de ti". ("de ti" no es correcto)
> 
> Pero claro, esto en España. En Colombia supongo que no signifique nada, no sé, luego cada país debería adaptarlo a su habla.


 
"Y yo soy hincha tuyo".

Saludos.


----------



## sabrinita85

CarolMamkny said:
			
		

> ¡¡ Noooooooo!!! Si es que más claro ni el agua. ¡¡Esta es!! Yo creo que cualquier persona que hable castellano la va a entender. Estupendo trabajo Sabrinita





Schenker said:


> Una pequeña corrección
> 
> 
> 
> "Y yo soy hincha tuyo".
> 
> Saludos.


Gracias!!! 

Sí, esa también es una buena opción, y creo que incluso mejor!


----------



## freakit

CarolMamkny said:


> ¿Tengo qué freakit?



¿Soy un hincha tuyo no se dice también tengo por tì?
Bueeeeeno........  ¡Mejor correjidme ahora!


----------



## yaya.mx

En México también se usa "irle a alguien"
Pero en este caso no queda para nada...


----------



## xeneize

No, "tengo por tí" no...
"Le voy a...", eso sí. Pero no en este caso. 
_Hincha_ está bien (soy hincha tuyo), y _fanático_ también estaría bien, Sabrinita, _los fanáticos_ en español, por lo menos en Argentina, es sinónimo de _los hinchas_, y la palabra se acorta en _fana _o _fan_.
Pero ninguna de las dos frases corresponde según yo al "tifo per te" que puso Malaia.
No da el mismo efecto, Sabrinita, sabés, porque _soy hincha tuyo_ no me suena para una persona, no se lo diría, preferiría decirle _soy fan tuyo_ o _soy fana tuyo_, sobre todo a una chica, y asimismo de chica a chico. _Hincha_ es más fuerte, lo reservaría para el deporte.
De la misma manera, en italiano, nunca le diría a una chica _sono un tuo tifoso , _sino _sono un tuo fan_, obvio 
Pero si vos buscás decirle "tifo per te", como para sostenerlo en algo que va a hacer, en alguna cosa, entonces lo mejor es que Malaia mantenga la construcción también en español.
Como no tendría sentido que en italiano le cambiara el "tifo per te" con "sono una tua tifosa", tampoco en español tendría mucho sentido que le dijera "soy hincha tuya".
Si no querés ponerle "hincho por vos" (que sí estaría muy bien) ya que al parecer se dice únicamente en el Cono Sur, entonces ponele _aliento por ti/vos_, nomás, es lo mejor según yo, y salvaría el matiz italiano sin desnaturalizarlo.
Espero te sirva de ayuda 
Chau


----------



## sabrinita85

Xeneize, es que la persona que pregunta está intentando encontrar el significado en español dado que es de Sevilla.
A mí me parece que "soy hincha tuyo / soy hincha de ti" está bien, porque la RAE dice que 'hincha' puede usarse cuando uno es partidario de alguien (y sobre todo de los equipos deportivos)... lo mismo que ocurre tb en italiano.

*Io tifo per te *no es lo mismo que *Sono una tua fan*.
_Io tifo per te_ significa que te apoyo pero con todas las fuerzas que tengo en el cuerpo. 
_Sono una tua fan_ significa que te admiro y me gusta lo que haces pero que no te apoyo necesariamente en algo.

Saludos


----------



## xeneize

Claro, Sabrinita, es así, perfecto, pero _io tifo per te_ tampoco es lo mismo que _sono una tua tifosa_, ¿no opinás?...
Si vos mañana tenés un examen, un partido, una intervención quirúrgica (esa esperemos que no la tenga nadie! ), vos a tu amiga/amigo le dirías: _tifo per te!_ Nunca "sono una tua tifosa".
Si te gusta una chica/o, sin embargo, le dirías "sono un tuo fan".
Por supuesto que _hincha_ está muy bien, se usa tanto en España como en Argentina o dondequiera al parecer. Y en español (almenos en Argentina) decir _soy fanático tuyo _es lo mismo, significa que sos un partidario suyo, como _hincha,_ los dos se usan en deporte.
Pero "soy hincha tuyo" es "sono un tuo tifoso", no "tifo per te"...es por eso que lo puse.
Como Malaia preguntó por _tifo per te_, pensé que podía haber un contexto como los que puse arriba (un examen, un deseo, una competición, algo..), y en estos casos también en español dirías _te_ _aliento_ o _te apoyo_, no "soy hincha tuyo".
En Argentina dirías _hincho por vos/ te aliento_, pero como ella quería saber en el español de España, sería _te_ _aliento_.
Si en cambio con "tifo per te" se refería a algo más duradero, como la pasión por un equipo o la pasión muy fuerte por una persona, entonces sí sería "soy hincha tuyo" (algo que no va a cambiar en lo inmediato, que no se refiere a un momento particular). 
Pero es que por el contexto supongo que se refería a algo distinto, ya que en italiano cuando decís "tifo per te" es en esos casos: si tu amigo va a tener que enfrentarse a un desafío cualquiera, le decís: _vai, tranquillo, io tifo per te!_
Eso no se puede expresar con "soy hincha tuyo", como tampoco en italiano con "sono un tuo tifoso", ¿me entendiste lo que quiero decir?...
Además, "sono un tuo tifoso/soy hincha tuyo" no se suele oír mucho respecto de una persona, ni en italiano ni en castellano. 
Ahora ya, "sono un tuo fan" le quitó todo el lugar.
A un cantante, a un actor, a un tipo cualquiera, no se le dice nunca "tifoso", sino siempre "fan", "tifoso" se quedó en el deporte nomás.
Chau


----------



## sabrinita85

xeneize said:


> Claro, Sabrinita, es así, perfecto, pero _io tifo per te_ tampoco es lo mismo que _sono una tua tifosa_, ¿no opinás?...
> Si vos mañana tenés un examen, un partido, una intervención quirúrgica (esa esperemos que no la tenga nadie! ), vos a tu amiga/amigo le dirías: _tifo per te!_ Nunca "sono una tua tifosa".
> Si te gusta una chica/o, sin embargo, le dirías "sono un tuo fan".
> Por supuesto que _hincha_ está muy bien, se usa tanto en España como en Argentina o dondequiera al parecer. Y en español (almenos en Argentina) decir _soy fanático tuyo _es lo mismo, significa que sos un partidario suyo, como _hincha,_ los dos se usan en deporte.
> Pero "soy hincha tuyo" es "sono un tuo tifoso", no "tifo per te"...es por eso que lo puse.
> Como Malaia preguntó por _tifo per te_, pensé que podía haber un contexto como los que puse arriba (un examen, un deseo, una competición, algo..), y en estos casos también en español dirías _aliento por ti_, no "soy hincha  tuyo".
> En Argentina dirías _hincho/aliento por vos_, pero como ella quería saber en el español de España, sería _aliento por ti_.
> Si en cambio con "tifo per te" se refería a algo más duradero, como la pasión por un equipo o la pasión muy fuerte por una persona, entonces sí sería "soy hincha tuyo" (algo que no va a cambiar en lo inmediato, que no se refiere a un momento particular).
> Pero es que por el contexto supongo que se refería a algo distinto, ya que en italiano cuando decís "tifo per te" es en esos casos: si tu amigo va a tener que enfrentarse a un desafío cualquiera, le decís: _vai, tranquillo, io tifo per te!_
> Eso no se puede expresar con "soy hincha tuyo", como tampoco en italiano con "sono un tuo tifoso", ¿me entendiste lo que quiero decir?...
> Además, "sono un tuo tifoso/soy hincha tuyo" no se suele oír mucho respecto de una persona, ni en italiano ni en castellano.
> Ahora ya, "sono un tuo fan" le quitó todo el lugar.
> A un cantante, a un actor, a un tipo cualquiera, no se le dice nunca "tifoso", sino siempre "fan", "tifoso" se quedó en el deporte nomás.
> Chau


Sí, sí ya te entiendo.

Me he liado un poco con el vos y tal (no estoy acostumbrada para nada a leerlo, ni tampoco a escucharlo) pero sí, creo que te he entendido. 

Tienes razón, pos nada, parece que "aliento por ti" es la opción mejor hasta ahora. 

Mu bien. 

chà


----------



## xeneize

Sería _te aliento_, más bien, antes lo puse mal.
En Argentina se usa mucho, en España no estoy seguro (puede que digan _te apoyo_ o _te animo_, más bien).

Chau


----------

